# chartering annapolis - chesapeake



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Has anyone chartered in the Chesapeake and can recommend someone? I recently used Let's GoCruising. Am looking for some alternatives (not Annapolis Bay Charters). Appreciate anyone's input.
sandy


----------



## sck5 (Aug 20, 2007)

Haven Charters in Rock Hall is great. Lots of different boats, good outfit.


----------



## Yamsailor (Jun 7, 2006)

I second Haven Charters--very good place to charter.

Did you have any problems with Let's go Cruising?


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

Don't count on any wind till late Fall.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

This year is unusual, the NOAA forcast...not to mention last weekend there was 15-20 and a small craft advis

CHESAPEAKE BAY FROM POOLES ISLAND TO SANDY POINT-
421 PM EDT TUE JUL 28 2009

*SMALL CRAFT ADVISORY IN EFFECT UNTIL MIDNIGHT EDT TONIGHT*

...SMALL CRAFT ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH
LATE WEDNESDAY NIGHT...

*TONIGHT*
S WINDS 10 TO 15 KT WITH GUSTS UP TO 20 KT IN THE
EVENING. WAVES 1 TO 2 FT. SCATTERED SHOWERS AND TSTMS THIS
EVENING.

*WED*
S WINDS 10 TO 15 KT. GUSTS UP TO 25 KT IN THE AFTERNOON.
WAVES 1 FT. SHOWERS WITH A CHANCE OF TSTMS.

*WED NIGHT*
S WINDS 15 TO 20 KT. WAVES 2 FT. SHOWERS AND TSTMS
LIKELY. VSBY 1 TO 3 NM.

*THU*
SW WINDS 5 TO 10 KT...BECOMING S 15 TO 20 KT IN THE
AFTERNOON. WAVES 1 FT.

*THU NIGHT*
S WINDS 15 TO 20 KT...BECOMING SW 5 TO 10 KT AFTER
MIDNIGHT. WAVES 1 FT.

*FRI*
SW WINDS 5 TO 10 KT...INCREASING TO 15 TO 20 KT IN THE
AFTERNOON. WAVES 1 TO 2 FT. A CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND TSTMS.

*FRI NIGHT*
SW WINDS 15 TO 20 KT...BECOMING NW 5 TO 10 KT AFTER
MIDNIGHT. WAVES 1 FT. A CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND TSTMS.


----------



## wwilson (Jul 7, 2000)

scenturion said:


> Has anyone chartered in the Chesapeake and can recommend someone? Appreciate anyone's input.
> sandy


sandy,

Try these folks SAIL SOLOMONS- Sailing in Solomons Island, introduction, news and links.

Wayne


----------

